# Visa for Non EU to follow partner EU



## khivishta (Mar 8, 2018)

I am from Mauritius . My boyfriend is Italian . We are both studying currently in Nanjing China . Afterwards my boyfriend wants to study his masters in Germany . We both want to move together there .

I would like to ask what are the requirements for me to obtain a visa there and what are the procedures to obtain the visa? Also what type of Visa can I get?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends on the country, but since you mention Germany specifically you need to know that Germany doesn't recognize boyfriend-girlfriend arrangements unless they are formalized (i.e. unless you're married). I'm not sure about any "civil partnership" but it would have to be a legally valid status rather than just a "de facto" relationship.

Cheers,
Bev


----------



## khivishta (Mar 8, 2018)

what about other European countries?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In very general terms, if you are married to an EU national, there is a provision where you can "join" your European spouse in any EU country other than his or her country of nationality simply by legally entering the country (on a Schengen or tourist visa) and then registering to obtain a residence permit as the spouse of an EU national.

In your spouse's country of origin, you need to go through the process to obtain a spouse visa, whatever that is in that country.

If you are a not-married couple, but you have a formal civil union arrangement, it may be possible to use the simplified process (as for a spouse) in order to get a residence permit. It kind of depends on whether the country you're going to has its own form of civil union (in which case they usually will recognize a documented civil union from elsewhere - though they may want proof that the union is recognized by the EU partner's country of origin.

If you don't have a documented civil union, you're kind of on your own, which means that the non-EU partner would have to qualify for a visa on their own merits.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

khivishta said:


> what about other European countries?


You'd have to go through the requirements country-by-country. There are not that many that recognise unmarried couples for immigration purposes.

The UK requires 2 years of documented cohabitation with shared financial responsibilities, etc. 

France wants a minimum of 5 years of cohabitation.

I think (but haven't checked right now, please google) the Netherlands and/or Belgium might accept unmarried couples but I don't know what kind of proof they require.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

khivishta said:


> I am from Mauritius . My boyfriend is Italian . We are both studying currently in Nanjing China . Afterwards my boyfriend wants to study his masters in Germany . We both want to move together there .
> 
> I would like to ask what are the requirements for me to obtain a visa there and what are the procedures to obtain the visa? Also what type of Visa can I get?


Unless you are married, you would have to qualify for a visa in your own right: employment or student.


----------

